# How do illegal get welfare !!!!



## aitlax (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a small cleaning company .
All my employee have to have sss# are they don't work for me.

I started putting sss# in the new thing the government has to check for fake one. And wow two Girls that have worked for me for almost 5 years are illegal.

Now here the part I don't understand !! One is on welfare from the good old U.S.A.
I have gotten paper work every 6 months to report any change in her pay for 3 years.

I know a lot of illegal that get free heath care for all their kids !!!!
How dose the Government let this happen . My taxes and your pay for this.

We pay for them to have more baby !!!! The whole hospital bill and then the baby are legal and welfare pay for kids after that. 

I know of two girl both illegal got our government help to pay the whole hospital bill to have their baby they both have 4 or 5 kid already !!!!

Now both of their kid get a free ride on us !!!

I pay over 700.00 a month for health insurance

Work 7 day a week (and I'm almost 60 ) to pay taxes my government give away.


They want the employer to stop hiring illegal !!! I want them to stop giving my money away .

HOW DOSE THIS WORK !!!


How do illegal get bank accounts ??
How do illegal get car insurance with no driver licence ???
Hod to illegal get their kids in our school with no paper work ???
How do illegal get welfare ???
How do illegal rent homes ""
or buy them !!


----------



## Terry (Feb 5, 2009)

Fire them!


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 5, 2009)

Illegals can get benefits a variety of ways. If a woman is pregnant, she can get medical for herself and her children even if she's illegal. Then the medical carries on for a while after the baby is born. And unless the worker questions the citizenship anyone can get foodstamps.

Also if an illegal is fleeing a domestic violence situation, we can give her cash, foodstamps and sometimes medical (depending). The kids of illegals can get all those things, too....often you have illegal parents with kids who are US citizens, and they get all those things for their kids.


----------



## Dante (Feb 5, 2009)

aitlax said:


> I have a small cleaning company .
> All my employee have to have sss#_[sic] _ are they don't work for me.
> 
> I started putting sss# in the new thing the government has to check for fake one. And wow two Girls that have worked for me for almost 5 years are illegal.
> ...



if you actually own a company, who fills out your paper work...the illegals? it's obviously not you.


theres mour but wy goe un?_[sic] _


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 5, 2009)

It's worse than what everyone thinks. The illegal aliens are allowed by our federal government to break the laws entering the country illegally. Then the next step is for the illegal alien to steal some unsuspecting American's identification. Then they head to a state that gives illegal aliens driver licenses. Once the illegal alien recieves a drivers license he has a *"breeder document."* He appears to many as legal, because he has a drivers license. Then he can open up a bank account and get a job and pay fake taxes with his fake ID. Of course totally screwing up someone else life with the IRS and social security. The illegal alien may even committ a crime or buy a car or house on an innocent Americans ID. They also, commit voter fraud.

The women all have at least several ID's and they usually have a low skilled job and collect welfare at the same time. Their Anchor Babies are eligible for Welfare and the illegal alien parent collects it for them. The government supports the entire family. It's Double Dipping on the taxpayers money, so to speak. 

The illegal alien men usually work under the table and live off the womens Welfare goodies and in public housing, they even get their electricity bills paid for free. They're even allotted gas money. They come for the benefits not the jobs. They may even have some extra curricular activities going on like drug smuggling, human trafficking and auto theft. With these people theft is revered. They also, sell each other stolen identies. One Americans social security number, may be used, by as many as, fourty illegal aliens at the same time. 

Here is a list of some of the benefits illegal aliens scam on. The largest of these are Medicaid; the Earned Income Tax Credit (EITC); food stamps; Supplemental Security Income (SSI); Section 8 housing; public housing; Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF); the school lunch and breakfast programs; the WIC (Women, Infants, and Children) nutrition program; and the Social Services Block Grant (SSBG). Many means-tested programs, such as SSI and the EITC, provide *cash* to recipients. Others, such as public housing or SSBG, pay for ser&shy;vices that are provided to recipients. Not to mention the Free Education for their illegal alien and Anchor Baby children.

~*~*~*~*~*~

An illegal alien parent receives welfare benefits on behalf of his or her U.S. citizen child. regardless of the parent&#700;s immigration status may receive welfare and other benefits. When such a child receives assistance, the aid also helps support the child&#700;s family. Page 1. http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf

In 2007, legal and illegal aliens cost the federal government more than $346 BILLION dollars and the U.S. taxpayers paid more than $ 9,000. for each immigrant in the country! http://www.esrresearch.com/Rubensteinreport.pdf


----------



## Dante (Feb 5, 2009)

illegals cannot get all of that. you are full of shit and it's coming out of your ears.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 5, 2009)

DevNell said:


> illegals cannot get all of that. you are full of shit and it's coming out of your ears.


 
Identity Theft Is A Family Tradition,
Mama is a welfare thief and fraud, 
Daddy is a lazy deadbeat dad,
Brother sells crack and,
Sister sells her bod,
With these people theft is revered. 

$12 Billion dollars a year is spent on primary and secondary school education for children here illegally. 
CNN.com - Transcripts 

$17 Billion dollars a year is spent for education for the American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies.
CNN.com - Transcripts


----------



## Dante (Feb 5, 2009)

Wolfmoon said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> > illegals cannot get all of that. you are full of shit and it's coming out of your ears.
> ...



Identity thieves can theoretically get all of the services you listed.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Feb 5, 2009)

DevNell said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > DevNell said:
> ...


 


$90 Billion Dollars a year is spent on illegal aliens for Welfare & social services by the American taxpayers. 
CNN.com - Transcripts 

$2.2 Billion dollars a year is spent on food assistance programs such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens. 
Center for Immigration Studies 

$2.5 Billion dollars a year is spent on Medicaid for illegal aliens.
Center for Immigration Studies 

In fiscal year 1995, about $1.1 billion in AFDC and Food Stamp benefits were provided to household with an illegal alien parent.
http://www.gao.gov/archive/1998/he98030.pdf

*Contact Elected Officials:*

http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml


----------



## oreo (Feb 5, 2009)

aitlax said:


> I have a small cleaning company .
> All my employee have to have sss# are they don't work for me.
> 
> I started putting sss# in the new thing the government has to check for fake one. And wow two Girls that have worked for me for almost 5 years are illegal.
> ...




They get welfare by simply crossing our borders.  They get free medical care, via the American tax-payer.  

California is experiencing a 7.5 billion dollar DEFICIT, & it is expected to go to a 45 billion dollar deficit by 2010!   Why?  Because they end up paying for all of this & much more.

As far as what you're experiencing--I have to laugh when one of our policitians refer to illegals as *"undocumented"?* They do have documentation.  They have legal valid drivers license's, yes-fake social security numbers & even U.S certified birth certificates.  _Just because they're illegal doesn't mean they're stupid._  In fact, they have caught employees at the DMV in California getting paid from illegals to supply I.D's, Drivers licenses, Birth Certificates, etc.  Documentation for illegals has turned into a real economic boom for some in California.

*NOTE:*  There is a system called E-verify that is used by employers to make certain that they're hiring American citizens.  *An employer only needs to go on-line to check for valid citizenship. Ironic--but this is the only cut that Democrats in the house & senate want to cut out of this new economic stimulus bill that is currently being debated in the senate.*  One Texas Republican senator is fighting like crazy to keep E-Verify funded.  He stated that if we do not have E-verify we will have 300,000 illegals filling what American jobs are left.

_If you're concerned you should contact your senators *immediately* to make certain that E-Verify remains funded.  If you don't, don't complain later about illegals taking your job._
I


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 7, 2009)

DevNell said:


> illegals cannot get all of that. you are full of shit and it's coming out of your ears.



oh yes they can Dev,with all the Latinos in power positions in this state you dont think this goes on? they may not get everything mentioned,but they get a good deal of them...this is California Dev.....getting to be known as Mexifornia.....why do you think so many illegals come here instead of the other border states,the Mayor of LA,Villaraigosa,might as well be the Mayor of Mexico City,their needs get taken care of in LA.....My nieces boyfriend is an illegal,but he is trying like a bastard to become a citizen,anyway he is absolutely pissed off about his "country men" who are here right were we live (he lives next door),he talks to these guys all the time and tells me that this guy over there is getting this kind of aide,this woman right across the street from me gets a lot of freebies,including aide with her rent (he has a sense of whats right,and will not go this route,hence he works for what he gets)......my eyes were opened to this kind of shit,not only by this guy but a few other Mexicans i have known for quite a while,they verified this a couple years ago.....it happens,and will no doubt increase as time goes on.......


----------



## Agnapostate (Feb 22, 2009)

Many illegal immigrants don't reap the benefits that they earn through labor. They are forced to use fake social security numbers to enter the formal labor market because of their illegal status, and despite being taxed for social security and unemployment benefits, are unable to access those benefits, instead giving a free check to state and federal coffers.

Illegal Immigrants Are Bolstering Social Security With Billions - New York Times



> As the debate over Social Security heats up, the estimated seven million or so illegal immigrant workers in the United States are now providing the system with a subsidy of as much as $7 billion a year.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 22, 2009)

aitlax said:


> I have a small cleaning company .
> All my employee have to have sss# are they don't work for me.
> 
> I started putting sss# in the new thing the government has to check for fake one. And wow two Girls that have worked for me for almost 5 years are illegal.
> ...


By the way they can use someone elses SSN also, I found out recently someone used mine for a few months to work at this contruction company a few years ago. And the only reason I found out was because I went to court for child support payments and they sent me a list of all the jobs I ever worked. I suggest all of you get the same sort of list!


----------



## LaLinda75 (May 6, 2009)

*Hold on folks, the worst is yet to come. Ya ain't seen nothing yet.*


----------



## LilOlLady (May 7, 2009)

They receive all the benefits WOOFMOON mentioned and more because they cheat in every thing they do and never get caught.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 7, 2009)

DevNell said:


> illegals cannot get all of that. you are full of shit and it's coming out of your ears.



Actually, they can.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 7, 2009)

They can also get temporary social security numbers. And often though the illegal is exempt from some programs that doesn't mean their children are....though mom may not get foodstamps, her income is counted, and her children, if born in the US, are eligible for fs, medical, even cash assistance. If they're reporting every 3 months, they are probably also eligible for employment related daycare. I promise you the worker knows the status of the family, and what they are receiving is legal. 

We have lots of clients who have social security number discrepancies.


----------



## LaLinda75 (May 7, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> > illegals cannot get all of that. you are full of shit and it's coming out of your ears.
> ...



*I second that - you bet they can and you bet they DO!*


----------



## "b0xcar*girl* (Jun 19, 2009)

DevNell said:


> illegals cannot get all of that. you are full of shit and it's coming out of your ears.



Sorry to say, but you are wrong. If the environment was so hostile, and there were no benefits, why would people stay around????? Not many have common sense, but most folks won't stay where they aren't welcome.

PS: One of these days I'm going to become an illegal immigrant to Mexico. Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Walt (Jun 20, 2009)

LaLinda75 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > DevNell said:
> ...




You bet they do! Here in Illinois we had a rep. that put in a bill to stop it {HB 4142}. The bill was killed. They know exactly what is going on and have no intention of enforcing the laws. Yet like CA. they are working on a budget and will probably cut services for CITIZENS. Like the feds talking of cutting medicare and medicaid but will not even talk about the money they give to States for illegals.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 20, 2009)

aitlax said:


> I have a small cleaning company .
> All my employee have to have sss# are they don't work for me.
> 
> *I started putting sss# in the new thing the government has to check for fake one. And wow two Girls that have worked for me for almost 5 years are illegal*.
> ...



Step one is for businesses to use the internet tools that are coming on line - don't you wish you had been able to so easily verify their SS #'s 5 years ago?

I hate to say it but the only way to get a handle on it is to start issuing National Identification Cards that, unlike paper social security cards, would have our photos and would need to be renewed periodically.  

We can't possibly get a handle on who is not supposed to be here until we can easily and accurately screen out the folks who are legally authorized to work here.

-Joe


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 20, 2009)

why should, i, as an american, present papers to travel inside  my own country?   (just shoves joe down the slippery slope)  how hard are illegals to catch?  not hard?   in this area they arent bothered at all...yet i have to prove i am a citizen? which is a pain in the ass cause i dont still have the "card"...i have no clue where it is...and i dont feel like getting another one....so i have to bring in my birth certificate....so they photocopy it...tempory ss# are given out just llke allie said


----------



## Againsheila (Jun 20, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> Many illegal immigrants don't reap the benefits that they earn through labor. They are forced to use fake social security numbers to enter the formal labor market because of their illegal status, and despite being taxed for social security and unemployment benefits, are unable to access those benefits, instead giving a free check to state and federal coffers.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants Are Bolstering Social Security With Billions - New York Times
> 
> ...



I disagree, they claim too many deductions, many of them with fake social securty numbers too, and they file for EITC.  I don't see how anyone can claim they are putting money into social security.  I did database entry for a taxfirm once....almost all of the apps I was putting into the computer had a minimum of 6 dependents, and sometimes the social security number didn't match, when I told my boss, he said put it in anyway, I know those people were illegal and getting EITC.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> why should, i, as an american, present papers to travel inside  my own country?   (just shoves joe down the slippery slope)  how hard are illegals to catch?  not hard?   in this area they arent bothered at all...yet i have to prove i am a citizen? which is a pain in the ass cause i dont still have the "card"...i have no clue where it is...and i dont feel like getting another one....so i have to bring in my birth certificate....so they photocopy it...tempory ss# are given out just llke allie said



You are absolutely right, Bones.  My defense of my proposed solution* is: 

1) You will only have to prove your citizenship if it comes into question - How often is that, other than when reporting for a new job?

2) The national ID card we use now, the 'do not laminate this under penalty of death' flimsy paper social security card is obviously not working because it is too easy to fake and or share.

3)  Last but not least, we already carry state ID's so what's the difference?  I would even be willing to forgo a national ID if there were some consistent controls in their issue and some national muscle deterring fraudulent use with a shared data base.

Please don't rail against a national database on us until you consider, I mean really consider how much information is available right now on each of us to any given employee of some of the bigger private bureaucracies, like the insurance companies...  Now consider how much information is available to a federal employee with the right computer password and a social security number....

Can you imagine how much the private bureaucracies would pay to get their hands on our current public data base?  

Boggles the mind.

People who don't trust the government are clueless as to what the government does.

-Joe

* Solution.  One of _how_ many proposed in this thread?


----------



## jeffrockit (Jun 20, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


> Many illegal immigrants don't reap the benefits that they earn through labor. *They are forced to use fake social security numbers* to enter the formal labor market because of their illegal status, and despite being taxed for social security and unemployment benefits, are unable to access those benefits, instead giving a free check to state and federal coffers.
> 
> How are they forced. Does someone have a gun to their head? They are breaking the law by using a fake SS#.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terral (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Aitlax:



aitlax said:


> I have a small cleaning company .
> All my employee have to have sss# are they don't work for me.
> 
> I started putting sss# in the new thing the government has to check for fake one. And wow two Girls that have worked for me for almost 5 years are illegal.
> ...



Thank all of our do-nothing Congressmen and Senators who stay up late at night figuring out ways to make 20-30 Million Illegal Aliens 'legal' from the Cheap Illegal Alien Labor Pool. Our bought-and-paid-for politicians are corrupt to the core and the Open Borders Lobby pays them really good to stay that way. America is not America anymore . . . 

Welcome to CanAmeriMexico,

Terral


----------



## whatjustice (May 12, 2010)

As an employee of said system, I can tell you I see many people in the US illegally who receive public assistance. 
*No SS#--no problem we'll issue you a "temporary" ID
*Work under someone eles's SS#--that's OK we don't asked you to provide it anyways
*Woman says her husband doesn't live with her and she has no money--we don't require proof that he's not on your lease, we take your word for it, and we'll give you money for any children that are US citizens


Here's an example of the way our system works:  family of four with a gross monthly income of $4,000--One child is a citizen three household members are not citizens, income counted $1,000 because that would be considered that child's portion of the household income, but we will deduct all rent/utilities/childcare from the $1,000, and then issue benefits----FYI: a family of four that are all US citizens with a gross monthly income of $4,000--this family does NOT qualify for benefits!!!

See it everyday!!!!  And the federal agencies that issue guidelines for each assistance program keep making it easier and easier to receive benefits by requiring less and less verification of a household's circumstances.


----------

